# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers >  [Dbat] - Que sera l'informatique en 2050.

## Aurazed

On parle beaucoup de ce que sera le monde en 2050 (rechauffement de la plante, etc ...)

Pour ma part je voulais connaitre votre point de vue sur ce que sera l'informatique  horizon 2050?
Si vous trouvez que c'est trop loin ou que vous pensez qu'on ne peut pas prvoir, laissez allez votre imagination !!  ::mrgreen::

----------


## threshold

A mon humble avis elle sera intgre....en nous  ::mouarf:: 

En plus on verra plus les souris et la clavier tout sera pilotable par la voix et les gestes  ::yaisse2::

----------


## julien-blaise

Je pense que malgr toutes les volutions, comme de nombreux domaines, l'informatique fait l'objet d'une certaine inertie, donc bien sur on aura des machine plus puissante, des priphs tout nouveau (genre support en tetraoctet) de nouveau cran (genre un mini-ampoule qui projete ton ecran sur le mur ou autre).
Mais concretement on fera toujours du Java, le SQL aura voluer mais sera toujours utiliser etc (regardez le cobol est toujours utilis alors qu'il a plus de 40 ans  :8O: ).

Donc on fera la mme chose mais avec mieux. ::aie::

----------


## titoun256

J'immagine bien la decouverte d'une nouvelle interface homme-machine (comme avec une wii  ::mouarf::  ) et surtout plus de disque dur, tout sur internet, meme une partie de l'os...(un peu comme dans le film (qui par contre n'est pas gnial) "the first million is always the hardest")...

----------


## shadowmoon

Perso je pense que tout sera assez miniaturis pour tenir dans l'cran. Plus de souris grace aux crans tactiles (comme dans Minority Report), le clavier sera projet sur le bureau via une led.  Les tlphones portables, baladeurs MP3, appareils photos et camescopes numriques et autres priphriques communiqueront via un systme sans fil trs performant et le transfert des donnes sera automatique.  Moi aussi, je pense que nous controlerons nos ordi grace  la voix et aux gestes.

Cot hardware, je me pose des questions : processeur quantique,  laser ou neuronaux ou ..., gravure holographique, meoire hybride RAM/ROM ... ?

Et c'est encore pire pour les softs, pour moi c'est la grande inconnue.

Concernant les langages et mthodes programmation, a mon avis, nous serons tjs sous le rgne de la programmation objet, et je suis d'accord avec julien, les langages tels que SQL, C#, PHP ... auront certes volus mais seront tjs utiliss.

----------


## gege2061

> Perso je pense que tout sera assez miniaturis pour tenir dans l'cran. Plus de souris grace aux crans tactiles (comme dans Minority Report), le clavier sera projet sur le bureau via une led.  Les tlphones portables, baladeurs MP3, appareils photos et camescopes numriques et autres priphriques communiqueront via un systme sans fil trs performant et le transfert des donnes sera automatique.  Moi aussi, je pense que nous controlerons nos ordi grace  la voix et aux gestes.
> 
> Cot hardware, je me pose des questions : processeur quantique,  laser ou neuronaux ou ..., gravure holographique, meoire hybride RAM/ROM ... ?
> 
> Et c'est encore pire pour les softs, pour moi c'est la grande inconnue.
> 
> Concernant les langages et mthodes programmation, a mon avis, nous serons tjs sous le rgne de la programmation objet, et je suis d'accord avec julien, les langages tels que SQL, C#, PHP ... auront certes volus mais seront tjs utiliss.


Et en l'an 2000 on aura tous une voiture qui vole  ::mouarf:: 

Je suis du mme avis que julien-blaise, trop d'inertie d  l'argent qui est en jeux. a voluera tout en gardant une compatibilit ascendante ce qui limitera les changements (pour info au dmarrage, votre PC de compt' ne peux utiliser que 1Mo de RAM, c'est beau la technologie  ::mouarf:: ).

L'un des changements les plus probables concernera srement les priphriques de stockages. C'est  l'heure actuelle la partie limitante du PC (en terme de vitesse) mais pour quelle technologie ? Stockage vertical des donnes ? Flash (d'ici 40 an le prix aura srement baiss) ?

----------


## titoun256

moiauh enfin si l'on suit la loi de moore, on va se retrouver avec des super calculateur pour grand public...Sachant en plus que 40 ans, c'est a peu de chose pres l'age de l'informatique, je pense que l'on va avoir de belle surprise...donc je reste quand meme de l'esprit 



> Et en l'an 2000 on aura tous une voiture qui vole

----------


## lakitrid

Peut tre le developpement de la bio-informatique et d'interface "neurales"

----------


## shadowmoon

> si l'on suit la loi de moore ...


La loi de moore va bientot ne plus etre applicable, car nous allons ateindre d'ici peu (ds 10 ans au max), les limites de finesse concernant la gravure sur plaque de silicium. Le problme est le suivant : si la gravure sur ce type de plaque passe en dessous d'une ceriiane limite (dsl me souvient plus du chiffre), un effet quantique apparait et les transistors peuvent changer d'tat de facon alatoire.

----------


## shadowmoon

> d'interface "neurales"


 plutot neuronales non ?

neural => fonctionnement analogue  un nerf

neuronal => fonctionnement analogue  un neurone

----------


## lakitrid

Les deux sont envisageables. ce que je voulais exprim c'est une connexion direct au cerveau entres / sorties.

----------


## titoun256

les liaisons neuronales sont deja bien avanc, j'ai vu un reportage ou ils implentaient une puce dans le cerveau pour controler un bras artificiel, alors pourquoi pas controler une souris?? ::mouarf:: 

apres faut avoir envie de se faire greffer une puce dans le cerveau...

----------


## Mathusalem

> les liaisons neuronales sont deja bien avanc, j'ai vu un reportage ou ils implentaient une puce dans le cerveau pour controler un bras artificiel, alors pourquoi pas controler une souris??
> 
> apres faut avoir envie de se faire greffer une puce dans le cerveau...



j'imagine pour les patchs et le flashage  ::aie:: 
faudra repasser  l'ouvre boite, ou ils laisseront une prise usb qq part entre la tte et les pieds  ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> j'imagine pour les patchs et le flashage


un truc  la matrix, mais miniaturis non ?

----------


## questionneuse

Pas besoin d'attendre jusqu'en 2050 pour les crans  la minority report.

Donc pour bientot plus de souris, ca va etre beaucoup plus intuitif  utiliser, quant on repensera  notre bonne vieille souris ca nous fera tout bizarre, un peu comme si on repense aux tls cathodique noir et blanc.
Moi pour 2050, je vois des avances au niveau de l'intelligence artificielle, au niveau des jeu vidos pouvoir jouer en 3 D avec des hologrammes ou des choses dans le genre, avec des vrais sensations physiques.

Et au niveau modlisation avec MDA, on aura le dveloppement d'application gnr aprs modlisation, tout ceci automatique plus besoin de dveloppeurs. C'est ca le but de l'approche MDA au final.. 

Et puis il y a d'or et dj maintenant le papier lctronique:

"...Dans la mme veine, l'ide de pouvoir lire son journal qui viendrait se charger quotidiennement sur la feuille lectronique fait son chemin. Pour le moment, la taille limite du papier lectronique freine le projet. Mais les chercheurs d'Epson pensent pouvoir concrtiser l'application pour 2010. Fini le journal qu'on jette aprs lecture. Autant de gagn pour le respect de l'environnement. "A titre personnel, j'y crois normment", confie Xavier Caro. Enfin, Epson a mis au point une montre en papier lectronique qu'il commercialisera dans le cadre d'une srie limite grand luxe. Epson n'est pas une filiale du groupe d'horlogerie Seiko pour rien.
"

http://www.vnunet.fr/fr/vnunet/news/...t-point-papier

Donc bientot, on pourra jeter les crans  :;):  , d'ailleurs j'ai dj vu des pub avec du papier lectronique dans des abris de bus, c'est trs bizarre du papier qui ragit comme un cran..  :8O: 

Pas besoin d'attendre 2050, il se passe pas mal de choses dj..  ::P: 

EDIT: j'oubliais les robots domestiques capable d'effectuer un certain nombre de tache mnagres, en 2050 ca devrait etre au point.
L'anne dernire  la fac, on avait travaill avec des robots qui rgissait aux sons ou images, c'est prometteur pour l'avenir. Ils sont dj capable de rpondre  des ordres prdfinis, ou aller se recharger les batteries, il faudrait dsormais qu'ils soient capable d'apprendre de nouvelle tache et les enregistrer pour pouvoir les effectuer de nouveau parfaitement. Reste la rapidit d'xecution  amliorer, et puis la fluidit des mouvements.. 
Ca donne envie en tout cas..
Donner un emploi du temps  une machine et elle se charge de ranger la maison, faire la cuisine au choix chinois, vit etc.. et tout ca dans le temps imparti.  ::P:

----------


## zooro

> Que sera l'informatique en 2050 ?


Moi je dirais: impossible  prvoir.
Quand on sait ce qu'tait l'informatique il y a 50 ans...

----------


## smyley

Mon rve aurai t d'avoir tout sous forme d'hologramme,  la manire de "Final Fantasy, the Spirits Within", si quelqu'un l'a vu  ::roll::  En 50 ans beaucoups de choses peuvent se passer, mme les plus grandes folies. Comme l'a dit zooro, il y a 50 ans quand Mr Gates n'tait encore qu'un homme ayant une compte en banque "normal",il n'imaginais surement pas qu'un jour les OS pouraient avoir des interfaces transparentes ( Vista - Linux ). Peut tre donc que l'ide de transparence voluera vers les hologrames, qui sais  ::roll::

----------


## Aurazed

J'avoue que l'ide est sduisante d'avoir des IHM  la Final Fantasy ou bien Matrix!
et dans un registre un peu moins SF  la Minority Report

----------


## Franck.H

> Mon rve aurai t d'avoir tout sous forme d'hologramme...


Heu ca existe dj en fait et ca date d'au moins 7 ans ! Bon ok c'est aux US et c'est dans un centre de recherches des nouvelles technologies contrl par l'arme et ce n'est encore que sous forme de prototype (ce qu'on pense croire mais sait-on jamais) !

Ils avaient cr un clavier virtuel (qu'on pouvais mme embarquer dans un capuchon de stylo) et la reconnaissances des touches se faisait lorsqu'il y avais une interruption d'un lazer... est-ce vrai va savoir, c'est fort possible mais l'article lui paraissait bien rel et dans un magazine srieux qui plus est  :;): 

Pour ma part je vois l'informatique comme l'informatique organique donc des processeurs non plus matriels comme actuellement mais capable de transporter des informations dans des atomes  la vitesse de la lumire (tests galement russi il y a quelques annes mais le moteur fait la taille de plusieurs batiments  ::lol:: )  :;):

----------


## smyley

> Heu ca existe dj en fait et ca date d'au moins 7 ans ..


Bon ben je n'ai plus qu' chercher  m'engager dans l'arme US et esprer qu'on me mette dans le secret au bout de 40 ans de loyaux services  ::aie::  ...

Mais justement l'informatique dans 50 ans c'est aussi ce que ce sera pour l'arme : aujourd'hui la maitrise technologique de celle ci lui permet d'emmenner une charge explosive sur des milliers km sur une cible  quelques mettres prt ... j'espre que dans 50 ans on ne sera pas tous sous la surveillance de je ne sais qui  ::roll::

----------


## Franck.H

> 'espre que dans 50 ans on ne sera pas tous sous la surveillance de je ne sais qui


Oui... enfin c'est dj plus ou moins le cas si on veux  ::lol::  Moi je rve surtout d'une IA avec qui on peut discuter, donc une entit  part entire mais numrique... bien sr, faut pas non plus que ca se finisse comme dans Terminator 3  ::lol::   ::aie::

----------


## smyley

> Oui... enfin c'est dj plus ou moins le cas si on veux


Non mais je voulais dire, une camra chez tout le monde a espionner mme les moments o nous excutons nos besoins primitifs  ::aie::  




> Moi je rve surtout d'une IA avec qui on peut discuter, donc une entit  part entire mais numrique... bien sr, faut pas non plus que ca se finisse comme dans Terminator 3


... nous voici aujourd'hui runit pour l'union de cet homme et de ce Pentium XXI  32768 coeurs 2 To de RAM ...

----------


## Aurazed

L'avenir est peut tre dans la CAIA : Conception Assiste par Intelligence Artificielle.
Mais j'ai peur que l'IA au sens Matrix ou Terminator, ne soit qu'une illusion, un dlire d'auteur de SF. ::(:

----------


## smyley

> Mais j'ai peur que l'IA au sens Matrix ou Terminator, ne soit qu'une illusion, un dlire d'auteur de SF.


Pas forcment : 
Cot Matrix je sais qu'on peut brancher des circuits lectroniques sur des nerfs, je ne sais plus o j'avais vu a mais a marchait et d'ailleurs, l'homme sais trs bien comment utiliser les nerfs pour faire ce qu'il veux puisqu'il arrive par exemple  grffer une main et la rendre fonctionnelle en rebranchant vaissaux sanguins et nerfs ... quand au monde de Matrix ce n'est qu'un univers qui obit aux loins de la physique avec quelques flics en IA, a, les jeux vidos savent dj la faire ...

Cot Terminator, il suffit de regarder ce que font les japonais  ::king::

----------


## Muesko

Personellement, je ne pense pas qu'il y aura beaucoup de changement. N'oublions pas que tout  une fin c'est notemment le cas du hardware. La loi de moore sera bientot attenite alors... Par contre au niveau du stockage de donnes c'est autre chose si le tockage holographique se concrtise par example il y aura d'normes capacits sur des espaces rduits. Au niveau programmation, je ne voit pas trop ce qui pourrait voluer, vu que les euls limites de la programmation sont soit 

-Les ressources hardware
-Le mec deriere le clavier  ::lol::

----------


## zooro

> Personellement, je ne pense pas qu'il y aura beaucoup de changement. N'oublions pas que tout  une fin c'est notemment le cas du hardware. La loi de moore sera bientot attenite alors...


La miniaturisation des matriels va entrainer son utilisation dans beaucoup plus de domaines, l'augmentation de la puissance de calcul (ordinateur quantique ?) pourra crer de nouveaux besoins (IA plus relles par exemple), la nanotechnologie semble prometteuse.
Et n'oublions pas les technologies qui ne manqueront pas d'tre dcouvertes d'ici l...

C'est vrai qu'au niveau des concepts, on n'a pas invent grand chose au niveau logiciel depuis les annes 60, mais bon, rien ne dit qu'on ne fera pas de nouvelles dcouvertes, ou que quelqu'un n'aura pas une ide gniale  :;):

----------


## shadowmoon

> Ils avaient cr un clavier virtuel (qu'on pouvais mme embarquer dans un capuchon de stylo) et la reconnaissances des touches se faisait lorsqu'il y avais une interruption d'un lazer... est-ce vrai va savoir, c'est fort possible mais l'article lui paraissait bien rel et dans un magazine srieux qui plus est


Ce clavier lazer sont dj en vente. 

http://www.linternaute.com/video/hig...aser-de-poche/

----------


## shadowmoon

> si le tockage holographique se concrtise par example il y aura d'normes capacits sur des espaces rduits.


il y a des rumeurs comme quoi un labo japonais testerais un protype de graveur / lecteur de HVD (Holographic Verstail Disk). Le HVD aurait une capacit de stockage de 150 DVD sur une gallette de la taille d'un DVD

----------


## Pahcixam

Bonjour  tous,

personnelement, j'imagine assez facilement les ordinateur comme des casques tout en un permetant de s'imerger compltement grce pourquoi pas  une interface neuronale comme l'on dit certains. Ce mme genre de casque pourrait servire aux soldats afin d'tre en contact permanant avec les gnraux et avoir les dernires infos sur l'enemis. Mais il sur que cel n'ammenera pas que son lot de bonne choses. A la manire d'Internet aujourd'hui nous pourrions tre amen  tre de plus en plus surveill. Qui plus est l'interface neuronale peut aussi tre un danger, pensez aux virus ....

----------


## PRomu@ld

Pour ce qui est des volutions, d'un point de vue processeur, on va  la multiplication des coeurs, la finesse de gravure va trouver ses limites avec les techniques actuelles. 

Pour avoir pu parler avec des chercheurs en IHM, ce qu'ils pensent pour l'avenir, c'est un dplacement de plus en plus important de l'informatique dans tous les milieux : c'est  dire partout ! Tu auras toujours un ordinateur dans le bureau mais ton portable, ton autoradio, ta tl, ton frigo auront les mmes capacits que ton ordinateur tous seront en wimax et les futures normes bien entendu (bonjour les ondes dans le cerveau ... ::aie::  ), avec de la technologie tactile et reconnaissance/synthse vocale. 

Pour ce qui est de la connexion internet, a mon avis a sera la fibre pour tout le monde (FTTH et FTTB), du wimax en veux tu en voil, des services  tout vas. En fait, on va de plus en plus vers une conomie de service.

En fait, a ne sera qu'une volution de ce qui se fait actuellement, la mme chose en mieux (enfin mieux tout dpend du point de vue, la mme chose en plus :;):  ) 

[Mode HS]
Developpez sera devenu une multinationale, avec son propre OS, ses propres jeux, son service formation 24 (un formateur chez vous en moins de 24 heures), son service politique, son journal
[/MODE HS]

----------


## gege2061

> [Mode HS]
> Developpez sera devenu une multinationale, avec son propre OS, ses propres jeux, son service formation 24 (un formateur chez vous en moins de 24 heures), son service politique, son journal
> [/MODE HS]


Ah ouais, on pourrait avoir nos locaux  Mountain View, dit Marc ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## Franck.H

> Ah ouais, on pourrait avoir nos locaux  Mountain View, dit Marc ?


Donc tous les responsables auront dj leur CDI ... cool  ::mouarf::  C'est pour quand Marc ?  ::aie::

----------


## Aurazed

L'utilisation des processeurs multi-coeurs vas se gnraliser, je pense qu'au niveau logiciel on va devoir s'adapter a cette volution en mettant en place des solutions qui tirent parti au maximum du paralllisme afin de gagner en performances.
On peut imaginer des nouveaux systme d'application:
l'utilisateur s'abonnerait  un service et il executerais une application en streaming, avec un serveur qui enverrait du code par internet qui serait compil a la vol sur la machine cliente(c'est une volution possible d'internet).

----------


## cortex024

> Les tlphones portables, baladeurs MP3, appareils photos et camescopes numriques et autres priphriques communiqueront via un systme sans fil trs performant et le transfert des donnes sera automatique.


ca existe dj:

http://www.microsoft.com/surface/




> Moi aussi, je pense que nous controlerons nos ordi grace  la voix et aux gestes.


ca existe dj aussi en partie, et effectivement c'est une voie qui pour moi va beaucoup se dvelopper dans les annes futures.

Pour les jeux, le systme o on met un casque et ou on voit tout en 3D comme si on y etait, je sais pas comment ca s'apelle. Pour moi ce systme de jeu va se dmocratiser et venir pour le grand public.
Car lorsqu'on voit la prcision des gaphiques des derniers jeu, on saura difficilement encore faire mieux, il faudra passer dans le relief,... pour ressentir une relle amlioration graphique.


je pense aussi que tous nos appareils pourront tre centraliss facilement (ca existe dj aussi , la domotique) mais de manire beaucoup plus performante et systmatique.

----------


## Franck.H

> Pour les jeux, le systme o on met un casque et ou on voit tout en 3D comme si on y etait, je sais pas comment ca s'apelle. Pour moi ce systme de jeu va se dmocratiser et venir pour le grand public.


Bin on avais il y a plusieurs annes les casques virtuels mais ca ne s'est pas dmocratis et la qualit graphique de l'poque est incomparable par rapport  aujourd'hui donc oui, ca serait gnial que ca revienne, imagine un Doom 4 ou un futur avec un casque virtuel..  ::mrgreen::

----------


## cortex024

> Bin on avais il y a plusieurs annes les casques virtuels mais ca ne s'est pas dmocratis et la qualit graphique de l'poque est incomparable par rapport  aujourd'hui donc oui, ca serait gnial que ca revienne, imagine un Doom 4 ou un futur avec un casque virtuel..



oui c'est sur.

j'avais dj vu ces casques l,c'estd e ca que je voulais parler mais je ne savais pas comment les nommer. Et je me dis vu l'volution de la techno graphique ces dernires annes, si ils se repenchent sur cette histoire de casque virtuel, y a moyen d'arriver  des rsultats poustouflants.

a quand les arrts cardiaques quand un monstre te saute dessus car ca sera trop rel  ::aie::

----------


## BugFactory

Dans 50 ans? On est plus dans le dlire d'auteur de SF que dans les projections de professionnels l. Ca tombe bien, j'adore la SF.  ::D:  

Allez, quelques ides au hasard.
1. Les puces de silicium auront laiss la place  de nouvelles technologies. Ordinateurs quantiques, optroniques, ou utilisant les nanotechnologies.

2. Les ordinateurs s'intgreront dans notre environnement de faon instinctive, dans tout un tas d'objet du quotidien. Par exemple la ralit augmente : on se promnera avec des lunettes qui ajoutent des informations en temps rel sur ce que nous voyons. Un coup d'oeil  la devanture d'un magasin et vous voyez tout ce qu'il y a en stock. J'espre qu'on verra tout de mme toujours les voitures devant.

3. Systmes automatiss et autonomes pour les tches mnagres. On finira par l'avoir, l'aspirateur qui se dplace tout seul.

4. Les histoires de rvolte des robots, c'est n'importe quoi, puisqu'il faudrait les programmer pour! Je prfre l'histoire d'Isaac Asimov o il a imagin que la CIA et le KGB s'taient quips d'IA gantes et centralises. Lesquelles taient programmes pour protger leurs peuple respectifs, et donc s'taient mises d'accord pour rouler leurs services mutuels pour leur viter de s'entretuer  ::lol::  

Moins drle:
5. Surveillance lectronique gnralise et totalitarisme.

6. Systmes intelligents capables de faire tout ce que fait en homme, mais en mieux, y compris au niveau de dcision thiques, ou de l'art, mais dpourvu de volont propre. Au lieu de s'en servir intelligemment, on se retrouvera avec un taux de chmage  99%.

Sinon quelqu'un a-t-il jou  l'excellent Deus Ex? J'aime beaucoup son scnario.

----------


## cortex024

> 3. Systmes automatiss et autonomes pour les tches mnagres. On finira par l'avoir, l'aspirateur qui se dplace tout seul.


ca existe!
De mme que les tondeuses,... qui se baladent toute seules, qui te donnent un gazon d'une hauteur prcise toute l'anne et qui se rechargent seules grce  l'nergie solaire.
bref, rien  faire.



Mais  l tu soulves un point interessant!
Au niveau de la surveillance, remplacement de personnel,...

Ca peut tre dangereux pour nous, quoique, nous sommes informaticiens.
Il faudra toujours des hommes pour mettre au points les ordinateurs  ::yaisse2::  

on est dans le bon nous en tant que dveloppeurs  ::king::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Il faudra toujours des hommes pour mettre au points les ordinateurs


et surtout pour assurer la maintenance des tous ces trucs high-tech  :8-):

----------


## Arschney

> Sinon quelqu'un a-t-il jou  l'excellent Deus Ex? J'aime beaucoup son scnario.


J'y ai dj jou aussi et effectivment le scnario est d'autant plus gnial que je le trouve tout  fait crdible : on a le droit  (en vrac) les IA, les nano technologies, les cyborgs (pour la partie high tech) plus une dose de complots, d'organisations secrtes et de trahisons.
Je pense que a pourrait tre une excellente vue de ce qui nous attend dans 40 ans.

Par contre le 2 tait nul...  ::(:

----------


## Currahee

> oui c'est sur.
> 
> j'avais dj vu ces casques l,c'estd e ca que je voulais parler mais je ne savais pas comment les nommer. Et je me dis vu l'volution de la techno graphique ces dernires annes, si ils se repenchent sur cette histoire de casque virtuel, y a moyen d'arriver  des rsultats poustouflants.
> 			
> 		
> 
> a quand les arrts cardiaques quand un monstre te saute dessus car ca sera trop rel


Pour ceux que ce sujet interesse prcisment, voir *AVALON* est une obligation  :;):  

http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefil...ilm=28557.html

Pour ceux qui s'interessent plus au sujet global de ce topic, il est bien videmment  voir aussi !!! Mais je ne peux parler des rflexions que le film initie sans faire de spoliers... Et je ne voudrais pas gacher le plaisir de ceux qui n'ont pas encore vu le film...  :;):

----------


## BugFactory

> ca existe!
> De mme que les tondeuses,... qui se baladent toute seules, qui te donnent un gazon d'une hauteur prcise toute l'anne et qui se rechargent seules grce  l'nergie solaire.
> bref, rien  faire.


Oui, mais je parle d'un aspirateur qui ne s'en prend pas aux jouets du gamin et d'une tondeuse qui laisse le chat tranquille. Ce qui implique des capacits de reconnaissance des formes. En mme temps vu le bruit que fait une tondeuse, le chat se sauve, lui.




> Mais  l tu soulves un point interessant!
> Au niveau de la surveillance, remplacement de personnel,...
> 
> Ca peut tre dangereux pour nous, quoique, nous sommes informaticiens.
> Il faudra toujours des hommes pour mettre au points les ordinateurs  
> 
> on est dans le bon nous en tant que dveloppeurs


Et combien d'entre nous sont capables de djouer des systmes de scurit gouvernementaux? Tous ces systmes de scurit feraient la joie d'un dictateur et nous ne somme pas  l'abri d'lire un jour un malade.




> a quand les arrts cardiaques quand un monstre te saute dessus car ca sera trop rel


Ou encore mieux : l'inverse. Un monstre bien rel te saute dessus, et tu le massacres avant de te rappeler que tu n'es pas dans un jeu!  :8O:

----------


## smyley

> Un monstre bien rel te saute dessus ...


Un monstre ? quel monstre ? il y aura des monstres en 2050 ?  :8O:

----------


## Muesko

Quand on voit certains politiques...  ::?:  

En ce qui concerne la ralite virtuel, il est en effet possible que ca aussi se dveloppe mais je pense qu'on sera loin des 2050  ::lol::  tout simplement par ce qu'en admettant qur l'informatique continue d'vollu comme ces temps-ci, en effet les ordinateurs seront pus petits et plus puissants. MAIS si il sont puissant et tout petit, ils risquent de dgager pas mal de chaleur donc il serait ncssaire de crer un systeme de refroidissement relativement important donc au final, un ordinateur capable de faire de la ralite virtuelle risque tout btement d'tre trop cher  l'achat et  l'utilisation pour une famille. Nitendo avait lanc un casque de vision 3d il y a quelques annes, je ne l'est pas essay, mais en ce qui concerne la virtualisation des images 3d la stimulation neuronalle et tout je suis sceptique. (bien que rien n'est impossible).

----------


## Aurazed

> En ce qui concerne la ralite virtuel, il est en effet possible que ca aussi se dveloppe mais je pense qu'on sera loin des 2050  tout simplement par ce qu'en admettant qur l'informatique continue d'vollu comme ces temps-ci, en effet les ordinateurs seront pus petits et plus puissants. MAIS si il sont puissant et tout petit, ils risquent de dgager pas mal de chaleur donc il serait ncssaire de crer un systeme de refroidissement relativement important donc au final, un ordinateur capable de faire de la ralite virtuelle risque tout btement d'tre trop cher  l'achat et  l'utilisation pour une famille.


Comme tout les appareils electrique, la consommation d'nergie va devenir un argument commercial  terme, et l'industrie informatique devra faire des efforts pour diminuer la consommation electrique des PC tout en garantissant un prix concurentiel.

----------


## haltabush

De fait, l'industrie fait dj des efforts dans ce sens, mais il est certain qu'on va devoir faire plus... Nos ordinateurs consomment de plus en plus (malgr les efforts...) alors imaginez ce que a pourrait devenir en 2050... des alims de 5000 W ? Une centrale nuclaire intgre  l'UC? Ou alors on limite l'utilisation de courant  l'utilisation relle de l'ordinateur, ce qui pourrait signifier  terme d'abandonner (ou de rduire) la voie actuelle qui consiste  amliorer les graphismes mme sur les stations de travail (regarder Vista, par exemple, qui fait tout le temps tourner la carte graphique juste pour faire zouli... ca sert  rien mais a consomme)

----------


## shadowmoon

[delire] 
De toute facon, en 2050, y'aura tellement de trous dans la couche d'ozone, qu'on pourra se servir des rayons UV  haute nergie grace  la dernire gnration de cellules photo-voltaques
[/delire]

----------


## haltabush

Pas faux, mais faudra inventer des cellules photo-voltaiques qui rsistent aux UV... il me semble que c'est un des problmes actuel de la techno (en dehors du fait que seuelemtn 15% de l'nergie solaire est convertie)

----------


## PRomu@ld

> (en dehors du fait que seuelemtn 15% de l'nergie solaire est convertie)


Il existe actuellement des recherches sur des cellules photo-voltaques multi couches qui  chacune des couches converti une partie du rayonnement qui sera utilis par la couche infrieure pour produire et ainsi de suite. Plus on descend dans les couches plus on se cadre vers les longueurs d'ondes exploitables par la couche. D'autres applications (en spatial il me semble) utilisent diffrentes cellules qui exploitent chacune une gamme de longueur d'onde diffrente, a permet d'exploiter une gamme de longueur d'onde plus large.  

Mais en dehors de la partie technique, c'est sur que l'on va de plus en plus vers du matriel informatique qui sera de plus en plus efficace (moins d'nergie dissipe en chaleur) et moins consommateur. Les deux gros fondeurs de processeurs commencent  communiquer de plus en plus l dessus (c'tait dj le cas pour les pros mais pour le grand publique a commence  venir). Il faut savoir que pour les gros systmes informatiques,  la part de l'lectricit reprsente une trs grande partie de la facture de fonctionnement. 

On peut ventuellement envisager des portables (ordi et tel) avec des cellules photovoltaques.

----------


## BugFactory

> Un monstre ? quel monstre ? il y aura des monstres en 2050 ?


Des tas. (Je ne peux rien dire, mais prvoyez des kalachnikovs.)

----------


## Muesko

Ce qui me ferais bien marrer c'est que l'informatique rgrsse genre il y aura tellement d'ordinateur et d'objets lectronique que le sillicium sera rare et que du coup un truc genre Z80 5mhz avec 256ko de ram serait une bte de course  ::lol::   (au moin ca reglerai le problme des skyblogs et des autres conneries)

----------


## kromartien

je suis un peu effray par la vision de la mcanisation des tches courantes. Pour un peu, les tres humains pourraient presque en oublier qu'il faut travailler pour vivre, et non laisser ce soin  des machines.

Parce que se faire manger par des ordinateurs, ce n'est pas trs marrant.

----------


## smyley

> je suis un peu effray par la vision de la mcanisation des tches courantes. Pour un peu, les tres humains pourraient presque en oublier qu'il faut travailler pour vivre, et non laisser ce soin  des machines.


Je pense que tant qu'il y aura des syndicats l'homme ne sera jamais compltement remplac par les machines car il faut bien l'avouer : la mcanisation provoque le chaumage des personnes que les machines ont remplacs et je ne pense pas que l'on ai aujourd'hui besoin de plus de chaumage ...  moins que tout d'un coup les machines ncssitent 3 fois plus de main d'oeuvre qu'aujourd'hui  ::roll::

----------


## zooro

> Je pense que tant qu'il y aura des syndicats l'homme ne sera jamais compltement remplac par les machines car il faut bien l'avouer : la mcanisation provoque le chaumage des personnes que les machines ont remplacs et je ne pense pas que l'on ai aujourd'hui besoin de plus de chaumage ...  moins que tout d'un coup les machines ncssitent 3 fois plus de main d'oeuvre qu'aujourd'hui


Oui, c'est vrai que la mcanisation rduit le nombre de personnes ncessaires pour faire ce travail particulier. Mais la mcanisation, qui permet aussi l'augmentation de la cadence, de la fiabilit et de la prcision (entre autres), a aussi cr de nombreux emplois. Il est plus que probable que le solde soit positif: depuis la rvolution industrielle, la population mondiale a fortement augment, et je ne crois pas que le chmage ait augment dans les mmes proportions.

PS: Reste aussi  dfinir ce qu'on entend exactement par "chmage". Pour moi, un chmeur (donc une personne au chmage) est quelqu'un qui n'a pas d'emploi rmunr et qui en cherche un.

----------


## kromartien

non mais en fait, j'ai t frapp par l'exemple de la tondeuse qui entretient la pelouse toute seule. C'est vraiment quelque chose de fantastique, mais si on y regarde de plus prs, il suffit qu'elle ait un bug programme ou une dfaillance technique pour qu'elle soit inutilisable.

Mettons l'exemple d'un camping qui fonctionne comme cela : tondeuses automatises, le soir, lorsque le nombre de personne crapahutant a fortement dcru. Le directeur met cette tche au placard, pensant qu'il ne s'en proccupera plus jamais.

Alors, le jour o sa tondeuse tombera en panne, il faudra qu'il la fasse tondre manuellement. Par qui ? comment ? Tout le monde aura oubli comment tondre le gazon  ::aie::  le robot sera en panne et inemployable manuellement.

Et, seconde question : celui qui programme, c'est un humain, il arrive donc  se reprsenter les tches qu'il devra faire excuter par son robot. Mais si tout le monde laisse ces tches aux robots, personne ne les pratiquera plus, et l'enseignement du savoir-faire finira par tomber en dsutude. Et alors ? 

On devient tous des programmeurs 24/24 devant des PC, avec une IHM connecte dans la nuque ?  ::mrgreen::  finalement la vie relle et ses ncessits sont remplaces par la simulation fournie par la Matrice ?  :;):

----------


## kacedda

En 2050? ca fera vraiment longtemps qui aura pas eu de guerre!

J'opte pour un combat de drone, a la limite un combat spatial aussi, un combat d'IA quoi...
Et c'est nous qui aurons programmer ca  ::king::  
On aura surement inventer de nouvelles armes, des robots tueur et... Terminator, ce sera cool j'ai hate d'y etre!

----------


## Muesko

Non mais ca existe dja ca.
Essaye de diriger un rayon laser argon ou CO de 100 Watts sur quelqu'un tu va voir le rsultat  ::?:

----------


## kacedda

Je sais pas ce que c'est ::aie::  .
En tout cas si ca existe deja, qu'est-ce qu'on attend alors? ::aie::

----------


## smyley

On attend qu'il y ai des armes de destruction massive au Kenya pour les envahir  ::roll::

----------


## Muesko

J'avais vu sur un forum sptialis dans les laser que samsung avait fabriquer un truc (je sais plus quoi une tourelle ou un robot) qui utilise des laser comme arme. Perso, je n'est plus de samsung dans mon ordi  ::roll::

----------


## smyley

a vrai dire ds leur invention les lasers ont toujours eu la possibilit d'tre une arme car pour un laser "assez puissant" ( mais de la dimension d'une trousse ) on peut dj faire bruler une feuille, alors imaginons un lasers de la taille d'un char ... le seul problme serai donc de trouver l'nergie ncssaire au laser mais ds qu'on trouve le moyen de brancher un char sur le secteur (  ::aie::  ) on a une arme qui peut tre fficace jusqu'au bout de l'horizon ( le laser filant en une quasi parfaite ligne droite ).

----------


## kromartien

Le problme du laser, c'est que c'est facile de s'en protger avec un miroir par exemple.

Retour  l'envoyeur  ::aie::  Mais on s'loigne du sujet l.

----------


## smyley

donc tu vois un laser qui arrive sur toi  300 000 km/s ( soit 7 fois le tour de la terre en 1 seconde ) et puis :
"Merde ! un laser vite passez moi un mirroir"  ::lol::

----------


## Muesko

Surtout si c'est un laser infrarouge  ::lol::  (la je sais pas si ton mirroir risque de faire grand chose si il n'est pas en alu poli) ::lol::

----------


## kromartien

> donc tu vois un laser qui arrive sur toi  300 000 km/s ( soit 7 fois le tour de la terre en 1 seconde ) et puis :
> "Merde ! un laser vite passez moi un mirroir"


Donc dj les lasers de puissance c'est trs gros, il y a beaucoup de pertes dans l'atmosphre  grande distance, le temps que le laser ait un effet, il est effectivement possible de s'en protger, c'est coteux et lourd, et effectivement il suffit d'un obstacle 'naturel' (miroir si c'est tout ce qu'on a sous la main) pour s'en protger.

La propagation en ligne droite peut aussi bien tre un avantage qu'un inconvnient. De plus, un faisceau laser est forcment divergent, avec un angle faible, mais qui amne la puissance/m  devenir rapidement ngligeable.

Bon ceci dit, c'est vrai que les temps de propagation dans l'atmosphre sont ngligeables  l'chelle des perceptions humaines.

----------


## zooro

> De plus, un faisceau laser est forcment divergent, avec un angle faible, mais qui amne la puissance/m  devenir rapidement ngligeable.


Ngligeable... oui, enfin c'est relatif  :;):  
http://www.imaginascience.com/actual...ments=1&id=249
http://www.futura-sciences.com/fr/si...atre-ans_7983/

----------


## smyley

> Donc dj les lasers de puissance c'est trs gros, il y a beaucoup de pertes dans l'atmosphre  grande distance


En tout cas on arrive  mesurer la distance Terre-Lune avec : le laser par de la terre, arrive dans l'espace, rebondit sur des mirroirs poss sur la lune par les missions lunaires, reviens sur Terre ... si a c'est pas de l'endurence !
En plus, un laser de grosse capacit aura des pertes ngligeables sur une distance de quelques km ...
Un obstacle naturel ? j'imagines que pour toucher un batiment avec un obus tu ne met pas une montagne entre ton objectif et toi, de mme pour un laser, donc l encore c'est relatif ...

----------


## kromartien

> En tout cas on arrive  mesurer la distance Terre-Lune avec : le laser par de la terre, arrive dans l'espace, rebondit sur des mirroirs poss sur la lune par les missions lunaires, reviens sur Terre ... si a c'est pas de l'endurence !
> En plus, un laser de grosse capacit aura des pertes ngligeables sur une distance de quelques km ...
> Un obstacle naturel ? j'imagines que pour toucher un batiment avec un obus tu ne met pas une montagne entre ton objectif et toi, de mme pour un laser, donc l encore c'est relatif ...


Ok mais hors sujet quand mme.

----------


## Aurazed

Pour en revenir a l'informatique, il se peut que la communication longue distance par faisceau laser puisse rsoudre les problmes de scurit lors du transfert des donnes et de bande passante.
En effet la transmission de donnes par faisceau laser, permet d'atteindre des dbits plus lev que la fibre obtique, tout en tant tres difficile  couter.

----------


## PRomu@ld

> En effet la transmission de donnes par faisceau laser, permet d'atteindre des dbits plus lev que la fibre obtique, tout en tant tres difficile  couter.


Dj si tout ce qui existe en cuivre tait en fibre, a changerait pas mal de choses, a mon avis il ne faut pas sauter les tapes (je ne suis pas convaincu que les transitions trop rapides ont marches et marcheront). Ensuite d'un point de vue scurit, tant que l'on a pas d'ordinateurs quantiques les algos actuels suffiront (quitte  augmenter la taille des cls). Pour ce qui est de l'coute, pour le faire sur une fibre optique a ncessite des moyens qui ne sont pas conventionnels (on ne branche pas un cable en drivation  ::aie::  ), de plus les personnes ou organismes qui peuvent "couter" de la fibre sont relativement peu nombreuses et peuvent bien souvent faire beaucoup plus donc a ne constitue pas une vritable menace, je ne suis donc pas convaincu que a soit une priorit dans l'avenir.

----------


## souviron34

je vous trouve bien conventionnels dans votre imagination  :8O:   ::?:  

Bien sr qu'il y aura des chagements fondamentaux, vraisemblablement effectivement voix et intgration "invisible". Par contre, l o je vous trouve pauvre en imagination ( ::P:  ) c'est sur les IHM. 

Pourquoi des casques ???? On aura trouv le moyen (_comme effectivement pour les hologrammes_) de reprsenter de telle manire de ne pas avoir besoin d'outils supllmentaires... N'oublions pas que c'est un des inconvnients de ce genre de choses  l'heure actuelle : non seulement modification des habitudes (_par exemple lire verticalement un cran alors que le papier se lit horizontalement_) mais aussi ncessit d'outils supplmentaires, qui du coup diminuent la perception du reste du monde autour .. ce qui est impensable pour un certain nombre d'environnements, d'utilisateurs, etc...

Vraisemblablement aussi effectivement capacit de stockage gigantesque, utilisation de bactries ou ogm pour pilotage/etou sauvegarde d'un certain nombre de choses. 

Mais aussi  mon avis retour vers des "vecteurs" plus traditionnels, quoique adapts par la technologie. Je reprend l'exemple du papier. Sans avoir besoin d'instruments autre que nos yeux, nous pouvons dchiffrer ce que des scribes babyloniens crivaient il y a 4500 ans, ou ce que des scribes gyptiens crivaient en -800. La prennit du systme obligera (_voir le papier lectronique en effet_),  revenir  une forme de stockage/affichage ressemblant  a, afin de ne pas dpendre de la technique pour les gnrations futures. Alors qu'aujourdhui impossible quasiment de lire ce qui a t crit il y a 10 ans....

De plus, comme nous n'aurons pas (_au train o vont les choses_  ::aie::  )  rsolu le problme nergtique, il n'y aura quasiment plus de ptrole, le nuclaire aura t plus ou moins abandonn, et l'heure sera  l'conomie d'nergie maximale. Par consquent les utilisations lctriques deviendront restreintes aux usages essentiels.

Mais, de l'autre ct, j'ai vu un post "optimiste", disant que cela fera longtemps qu'il n'y aura plus de guerres. 

Pour ma part, astrophysicien de premier mtier, je pencherais plutt vers au contraire une augmentation des guerres, au fur et  mesure que les problmes d'eau, de nourriture, et d'nergie deviendront de plus en plus aigus. Avec ventuellement pauprisation et dsolation gnrales. Ce ne serait pas extraordinaire. Que ce soit les Sumriens, les Babyloniens, les Egyptiens, les Romains, les Aztques, un grand nombre de vraies civilisations ont dj disparues pour avoir atteint leurs limites. Et d'autres nous suivront, peut-tre plus conscientes de leur environnement et de leur place dedans, et aprs un age de barbarie (_voir MadMax_), elles redcouvriront petit  petit les techniques... (_les bains romains taient chauffs  l'air puls, que nous n'avons redcouvert qu'en 1985..._). 

Bien que pessimiste, ce scnario est galement probable avec celui optimiste   ::P:  

Pour finir, je me souviens de mon grand-pre, n en 1885, qui a vu apparatre au cours de sa vie la premire bicyclette, puis 4 ans avant sa mort l'homme sur la lune... Il est vident que nous n'avons absolument aucune ide de ce que sera le monde dans 43 ans.... (_sans aller trs loin, il suffit de regarder les projections des "experts"  10/20 ans, pour s'apercevoir qu'ils se sont toujours gour totalement..._  ::mouarf::  a vous rappelle rien, le bug de l'an 2000 et les satellites qui allaient tous se casser la gueule, les communications s'arrter, etc etc.., ou bien en 1984 que en 2000 on serait 4 milliards ?? En fait 6, c'est  dire quand mme 50% d'erreur !!!!)


 ::bug::

----------


## afrodje

C'est vrai que c'est reveur d'imaginer ce qui nous attend, mais on peut rien prevoir. La technologie s'ameliore de jour en jour mais  jusqu'ou va t-elle s'arreter? Aucune rponse.

Comme dis prcdement, en l'an 2000, on aura les vehicules volants  ::lol::   ::lol::  .

On peux avoir une ide de l'informatique dans plus ou moins 5 ans mais dans 50 ans  :8O:   :8O:

----------


## Muesko

Ben peut tre que justemment avec la technologie ils vont trouver un moyen pour stocker une tonne de bouffe sur 1cm Quand  l'eau ca serait pas possible de rcuprrer par example par condensation la vapeur d'eau de l'air ? ca reglerais une petite partie de l'effet de serre.

----------


## loka

On aura des machines ultra-puissantes mais... on aura windows 2050 xp vista longhorn qui bouffera toutes les ressources et donc pas de rlles amliorations par rapport  2007  ::aie::

----------


## afrodje

Des PC de la taille d'un Ipod avec projection de l'ecran sur le mur....
Qui ne reve pas de ca?  ::yaisse2::  
Peut etre pas dans 50 ans ....

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Des PC de la taille d'un Ipod avec projection de l'ecran sur le mur....
> Qui ne reve pas de ca?  
> Peut etre pas dans 50 ans ....


bien plus proche que tu ne le crois  :;):

----------


## cortex024

> On aura des machines ultra-puissantes mais... on aura windows 2050 xp vista longhorn qui bouffera toutes les ressources et donc pas de rlles amliorations par rapport  2007


lol dans un sens oui mais bon, les amliorations matrielles sont faites pour les amliorations logicielles.

----------


## julien-blaise

On se retrouve ici dans 43 ans pour faire le point ?  ::aie::

----------


## afrodje

> On se retrouve ici dans 43 ans pour faire le point ?


Qui te dis que les forum existera encore??

----------


## shadowmoon

> On se retrouve ici dans 43 ans pour faire le point ?


ok , rdv pris  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Destiny

Je pense qu'on atteindra l'instant suprme, une sortie de Windows stable et finale ds la premire distribution...  ::D:

----------


## shadowmoon

> Je pense qu'on atteindra l'instant suprme, une sortie de Windows stable et finale ds la premire distribution...


quelle belle utopie  ::king::

----------


## julien-blaise

> Qui te dis que les forum existera encore??


Bah justement on va rester sur ce forum pendant tout ce temps juste pour pouvoir faire le point dans 43 ans.
Limite je vais enregistrer toute les propositions pour les ressortir quand j'aurai + de 60 piges  ::mouarf::

----------


## Destiny

> quelle belle utopie


Effectivement je pense que c'est plutt pour 2250 ou mme aprs...  :;):

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Effectivement je pense que c'est plutt pour 2250 ou mme aprs...


non a ce moment la y aura 2 catgorie d homme : ceux qui plante et les autres .. devinez qui seront ceux utilisant des implants windows ?  ::mouarf::

----------


## smyley

> Effectivement je pense que c'est plutt pour 2250 ou mme aprs...


 ::nono::  non, non, tu devrais savoir, jeune nnuphar, que tel le petit scarab ne pourrai jamasi dpasser la gazelle, Windows ne sera jamais stable ...

----------


## shadowmoon

> Windows ne sera jamais stable ...


+1, c'est bien pour ca que j'ai employ le terme "utopie"

----------


## cortex024

qu'est ce qu'il faut pas entendre ici parfois  ::roll::

----------


## shadowmoon

> qu'est ce qu'il faut pas entendre ici parfois


si tu t'artes au 1er degrs ...  ::mrgreen::

----------


## cortex024

> si tu t'artes au 1er degrs ...


lol je suis bien conscient que la plupart dont toi parlent au nime degr, mais je suis certains que certains le pensent.

Et ma remarque tait juste l pour faire ragir certains, qui dnigrent Windows et Microsoft ds qu'ils le peuvent, mais qui sont bien content de l'avoir...

et le pire avec certains, quand tu leur dis:

"_Si t'es pas content de ton xp ou ton vista, passe sous linux ou mac_":

"_quoi, linuxe? maque? c'est des windows rcent a? systme d'exploitation? jamais entendu parl _ "

 ::aie::

----------


## shadowmoon

> "_quoi, linuxe? maque? c'est des windows rcent a? systme d'exploitation? jamais entendu parl _ "


j'en ai 2 exemplaires comme ca  la maison: mes parents  ::aie:: . Mais depuis qu'il ont vu les perf d'une unbuntu avec beryl, ils vonf peut etre passer  linux qd on changera de fixe dans 2/3 mois  :;):   :8-):

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> j'en ai 2 exemplaires comme ca  la maison: mes parents . Mais depuis qu'il ont vu les perf d'une unbuntu avec beryl, ils vonf peut etre passer  linux qd on changera de fixe dans 2/3 mois


ma mere tourne sur ubuntu DD... raison ? elle connait queud a l'informatique mais m'a vu jouer a mario sur un emulateur... et vala .. 

utilisation du pc par ma mere :OpenOffice et des jeux oldies.

----------


## fred777888999

> ma mere tourne sur ubuntu DD... raison ? elle connait queud a l'informatique mais m'a vu jouer a mario sur un emulateur... et vala .. 
> 
> utilisation du pc par ma mere :OpenOffice et des jeux oldies.


Comme je la comprend ta maman...
Il est des logiciels de jeu comme du cinema, on sort une debauche d'effets speciaux, de graphisme et de son pour essayer bien en vain de cacher le vide intellectuel et l'absence totale d'imagination du 'produit'.
Quand aux mecs qui veulent me fourger une interface qui exige que je fasse des mouvements de bras a me faire decoller alors que j'ai regle ma souris pour qu'elle traverse mon ecran 16/9ieme en la deplacant de moins d'1/10 de mm, heu, comment dire... vous etes completement a cote de la plaque les enfants et je ne suis surement pas le seul fumiste que cela rebute  ::roll::  
Pour le reste, les nouvelles interfaces perceront quand leur retour sur investissement paraitra suffisant et ca se fera encore plus vite que le CD n'as remplace le vinyl, mais bien malin qui peut predire leur forme dans 50ans...

----------


## xxxcapxxx

> Comme je la comprend ta maman...
> Il est des logiciels de jeu comme du cinema, on sort une debauche d'effets speciaux, de graphisme et de son pour essayer bien en vain de cacher le vide intellectuel et l'absence totale d'imagination du 'produit'.
> Quand aux mecs qui veulent me fourger une interface qui exige que je fasse des mouvements de bras a me faire decoller alors que j'ai regle ma souris pour qu'elle traverse mon ecran 16/9ieme en la deplacant de moins d'1/10 de mm, heu, comment dire... vous etes completement a cote de la plaque les enfants et je ne suis surement pas le seul fumiste que cela rebute  
> Pour le reste, les nouvelles interfaces perceront quand leur retour sur investissement paraitra suffisant et ca se fera encore plus vite que le CD n'as remplace le vinyl, mais bien malin qui peut predire leur forme dans 50ans...


dans son cas c'est surtout un probleme de lobe qui fait que des jeux plus complexes ou recent lui sont dconseiller.. c est quand meme par sa faute si je suis en info  ::P:

----------


## BugFactory

> je suis un peu effray par la vision de la mcanisation des tches courantes. Pour un peu, les tres humains pourraient presque en oublier qu'il faut travailler pour vivre, et non laisser ce soin  des machines.
> 
> Parce que se faire manger par des ordinateurs, ce n'est pas trs marrant.





> Je pense que tant qu'il y aura des syndicats l'homme ne sera jamais compltement remplac par les machines car il faut bien l'avouer : la mcanisation provoque le chaumage des personnes que les machines ont remplacs et je ne pense pas que l'on ai aujourd'hui besoin de plus de chaumage ...  moins que tout d'un coup les machines ncssitent 3 fois plus de main d'oeuvre qu'aujourd'hui





> Oui, c'est vrai que la mcanisation rduit le nombre de personnes ncessaires pour faire ce travail particulier. Mais la mcanisation, qui permet aussi l'augmentation de la cadence, de la fiabilit et de la prcision (entre autres), a aussi cr de nombreux emplois. Il est plus que probable que le solde soit positif: depuis la rvolution industrielle, la population mondiale a fortement augment, et je ne crois pas que le chmage ait augment dans les mmes proportions.
> 
> PS: Reste aussi  dfinir ce qu'on entend exactement par "chmage". Pour moi, un chmeur (donc une personne au chmage) est quelqu'un qui n'a pas d'emploi rmunr et qui en cherche un.





> non mais en fait, j'ai t frapp par l'exemple de la tondeuse qui entretient la pelouse toute seule. C'est vraiment quelque chose de fantastique, mais si on y regarde de plus prs, il suffit qu'elle ait un bug programme ou une dfaillance technique pour qu'elle soit inutilisable.
> 
> Mettons l'exemple d'un camping qui fonctionne comme cela : tondeuses automatises, le soir, lorsque le nombre de personne crapahutant a fortement dcru. Le directeur met cette tche au placard, pensant qu'il ne s'en proccupera plus jamais.
> 
> Alors, le jour o sa tondeuse tombera en panne, il faudra qu'il la fasse tondre manuellement. Par qui ? comment ? Tout le monde aura oubli comment tondre le gazon  le robot sera en panne et inemployable manuellement.
> 
> Et, seconde question : celui qui programme, c'est un humain, il arrive donc  se reprsenter les tches qu'il devra faire excuter par son robot. Mais si tout le monde laisse ces tches aux robots, personne ne les pratiquera plus, et l'enseignement du savoir-faire finira par tomber en dsutude. Et alors ? 
> 
> On devient tous des programmeurs 24/24 devant des PC, avec une IHM connecte dans la nuque ?  finalement la vie relle et ses ncessits sont remplaces par la simulation fournie par la Matrice ?


Vous oubliez que le travail est un moyen et non un but en soit. C'est, dans la conjoncture actuelle de chmage, comprhensible. Mais librer les humains du travail est en fait souhaitable. Le problme vient du fait que pas de travail signifie pas d'argent.
Autrement dit, si on pouvait faire effectuer tout le travail par des machines et rpartir quitablement leur production, ce serait l'idal. Le rel problme est notre socit, qui conditionne l'obtention de biens et de service  leur production. Une automatisation totale devrait donc nous amener  une remise en cause radicale de notre fonctionnement conomique.
Il y a bien sr l'exception de l'ducation. En effet, une socit se reposant entirement sur ses robots irait droit  la dcadence. J'ai souvent entendu dire que les sciences ne servent qu' crer des objets technologiques. Mon contre argument selon lequel elle sert galement  l'panouissement personnel est souvent ignor. Si le travail devient inutile, j'ai bien peur que beaucoup ne considre l'ducation comme une perte de temps. D'un autre cot, de nombreux mtiers abrutissant seraient inutiles, et l'augmentation du temps libre permettrait de s'intresser davantage  la culture, aux sciences, etc... Mais je fait pas confiance aux gens pour a.
Il y a enfin l'argument de Kromartien selon lequel les robots peuvent tomber en panne. Mais dans le scnario que j'ai propos o il existerait des AI vastement suprieure  l'homme, un robot viendrait de lui-mme rparer la tondeuse.
En rsum, ne plus avoir  travailler, c'est bien, mais paradoxalement, c'est une responsabilit que nous ne sommes pas prts  prendre.

----------


## julien-blaise

Je ne sais pas si certain d'entre vous on lu le cycle de Fondation et des robots d'Asimov, mais l'auteur expose un ide intressante sur le sujet.
En effet, l'apparition de robots ne ferais pas disparaitre le trvail mais l'orienterais plus vers une forme artistique. D'autre part, ma prsence des robots enlverai  l'tre humain tout dsir d'expension. Ces dernier tant trs bien chez eux n'auraient aucun dsir de s'tendre et d'voluer.
Donc avoir des IA suprieur  l'homme risque de causer une leve de bouclier, car l'homme aura toujours peur de se voir remplacer par meilleurs que lui et donc d'tre inutile.
puis sincrement si on bossais pas qu'est ce qu'on se ferait chier  ::aie:: 
On n'aurait plus le plaisir de se dtendre. Et donc tous serait remis en question. Si on pars en vacances c'est parce que derrire on travaille et donc c'est pour nous une vasion du quotidien. Imaginer que l'on puisse aller partout et faire tout pour presque rien,  moyen terme on s'en lasserai et on ne saurait plus quoi faire.

----------


## BugFactory

> En effet, l'apparition de robots ne ferais pas disparaitre le trvail mais l'orienterais plus vers une forme artistique.


Ca c'est bien sr dans l'hypothse o les robots ne sont pas artistes eux-mmes. Asimov a en mis en scne des robots ayant un sens artistique dans l'Homme Bicentenaire et dans heu... c'tait une nouvelle o il tait question de sculptures de lumire.

----------


## kromartien

> Ca c'est bien sr dans l'hypothse o les robots ne sont pas artistes eux-mmes. Asimov a en mis en scne des robots ayant un sens artistique dans l'Homme Bicentenaire et dans heu... c'tait une nouvelle o il tait question de sculptures de lumire.


C'est dans un contexte philosophique de l'hypothse du cerveau positronique produit en grande srie. Il apparat que ce modle doit tre rappel car la gravure des trois lois a pu tre dfaillante pour ce modle, et il faut le rapatrier pour une srie de tests. La famille s'tant entiche de ce robot aux aptitudes si particulires, elle n'a pas souhait le rapporter  la socit de fabrication.

Le concept des trois lois de la robotique implique effectivement que les robots puissent acqurir une autonomie assez grande pour pouvoir mettre en pril l'humanit,  l'image de la "crature" du Dr Frankenstein.

Avant que cela ne soit possible, je suis d'accord qu'il convient de rflchir sur le sujet.  ::aie::  

Et c'est bien tout le problme de la technologisation de la socit. Si tout doit tre fait par des robots, alors il faut que tous les humains deviennent des programmeurs. a parat logique.

Mais la mcanisation a des effets pervers, car l'homme perd tout contact avec la nature. En effet, lorsqu'il suffit, pour extraire des matires premires, et pour les transformer  l'usage qui est selon votre dsir, d'appuyer sur  les boutons d'un calculateur, il est facile de tomber dans les excs du productivisme, qui amnerait  ds dsastres cologiques,  l'image de ce qui est entrain de se passer maintenant.

D'un bout  l'autre, je suis  100% pour que l'humain maitrise son mode de vie, et que jamais il ne laisse le soin  une machine de travailler pour lui si tel n'est pas son dsir.

Je ne dnigre pas la mcanisation de la socit, mais la mcanisation outrancire. 

Dans mon opinion, c'est l'homme qui doit commander  la machine, et non l'inverse, la dictature de la mcanisation ne doit pas menacer l'quilibre de notre socit comme elle a pu le faire par le pass. 

Je pense galement aux socits en voie de dveloppement. Le culte de l'informatique ne doit pas loigner les individus de leur humanit et de ce qui les constitue, sans quoi le principe de l'utilisation de la machine (aider l'homme dans ses tches quotidiennes) sera fondamentalement perverti.

Et pour les fondamentalistes, il est possible d'aller toujours plus loin, mais cela pose alors la question de l'existence des cyborgs. _L'homme machine_ , l'homme assist par l'ordinateur, va fatalement finir par exister, lorsque l'individu intgrera dans son corps les possibilits calculatoires de la machine, du fait du rapprochement inexorable que constitue la fuite en avant technologique. 

Cela aussi pose des questions difficiles  rsoudre, par exemple ce qui constitue la frontire entre l'humain et la machine.

----------


## souviron34

> ...
> Cela aussi pose des questions difficiles  rsoudre, par exemple ce qui constitue la frontire entre l'humain et la machine.



Produire des djections quotidiennes par exemple ?? 
 ::aie::  

 ::dehors::

----------


## Commodore

les machines aussi produisent des djections (voire pires que le caca quotidien... nous on fait pas dans le radioactif... quoique certains  ::aie::  )

----------


## Muesko

::mouarf2::

----------


## BugFactory

> Et pour les fondamentalistes, il est possible d'aller toujours plus loin, mais cela pose alors la question de l'existence des cyborgs. _L'homme machine_ , l'homme assist par l'ordinateur, va fatalement finir par exister, lorsque l'individu intgrera dans son corps les possibilits calculatoires de la machine, du fait du rapprochement inexorable que constitue la fuite en avant technologique.


Personnellement, je ne vois pas la diffrence entre un homme avec une radio visse dans la tte et un autre avec un tlphone portable dans la poche. Ou entre un avec des prothses robotiques et un autre avec un engin de chantier. Ou encore entre un avec un ordinateur dans le crne et un autre assis devant un clavier. Bof, on gagne peut-tre une heure de productivit au bout d'un mois. Avoir des machines  l'intrieur du corps plutt qu' l'extrieur n'a d'intrt rel que dans des buts mdicaux. Ou peut-tre d'espionnage et militaires.

En tout cas, les seuls implants que j'utilise sont mes plombages dentaires et je n'ai pas l'intention de me faire mettre n'importe quoi dans la carcasse! Je pense ne pas tre le seul.

Edit: Et voil, du caca radioactif maintenant. Faudrait arrter de manger des OGM!

----------


## Commodore

qui sait ? peut etre tu es un cyborg depuis la naissance parce qu'un agent secret de la CIA est venu te l'implanter dans ton berceau afin de pouvoir faire de toi un soldat lite et t'envoyer dans des missions extraconjugales...  ::aie::  

ben... quoi ? on avait pas dit qu'on pouvait laisser aller notre imagination ?

----------


## Higestromm

Dja on aura certainement un truc comme ca en plus performant :

http://www.sur-la-toile.com/mod_News...e_1333___.html

----------


## BugFactory

> des missions *extraconjugales*...


C'tait voulu a ?  ::lol:: 

Bon, on revient sur les prvisions.

Il y aura probablement une plus grande diffusion de ce qui est  l'heure actuelle considr comme de la technologie de pointe. Je pense par exemple aux robots manipuls  distance par des chirurgiens, pour que des oprations dlicates soient mens par des spcialistes d'un continent  un autre. Reste  esprer que ce ne sera pas le moment que choisira un pirate pour lancer un dni de service. D'autres technologies ont t voques.

----------


## Higestromm

> Reste  esprer que ce ne sera pas le moment que choisira un pirate pour lancer un dni de service. D'autres technologies ont t voques.


J'ose esprer que ce genre de pratique de fera dans un rseau ferm  ::):

----------


## Muesko

En ce qui concerne le casque informatique, le concept est trs intrssant notemment pour les gens handicaps, mais moi j'aimerais pas port un truc comme ca, je prfre largement le bon vieux clavier et la sourie. Dja que je me voit mal dicter des trucs  un ordi...  ::roll::

----------


## BugFactory

> Dja que je me voit mal dicter des trucs  un ordi...


Pourquoi? On leur parle tout le temps aux ordis. "Tu vas marcher  la fin!"

Une ide : en 2050, on aura des ordinateurs qui font "ae" quand on leur tape dessus  ::aie:: .

----------


## PRomu@ld

> "Tu vas marcher  la fin!"


C'est idiot, pour marcher il lui faut des pattes ...  ::aie:: 
 ::dehors::

----------


## Hephaistos007

Sous-question plus difficile : *Que sera l'ingnierie logicielle en 2050* ?  ::aie::

----------


## souviron34

> Sous-question plus difficile : *Que sera l'ingnierie logicielle en 2050* ?


On sera revenu  l'artisanat, quand on se sera (finalement) rendu compte de l'normit des budgets, dlais, et consommation de papier utiliss pour produire avec 100 fois plus (_sous prtexte que personne n'est irremplaable, mais qui est pris plutt comme tout le monde est remplaable_) ce que quelqu'un de bon fait tout seul ..  ::P:

----------


## Hephaistos007

> On sera revenu  l'artisanat, quand on se sera (finalement) rendu compte de l'normit des budgets, dlais, et consommation de papier utiliss pour produire avec 100 fois plus


Comme je ne suis pas un oracle, je ne peux pas te contredire, mais je peux en revanche mettre de profondes rserves.

L'ingnierie logicielle de ces dernires annes fait tout ce qui est en son pouvoir pour sortir  tout prix de l'artisanat afin d'industrialiser la production des logiciels. Pourquoi ? parce qu'un processus industriel a pour objectifs de rduire les cots et les dlais de production. C'est un fait, valable pour n'importe quel produit manufactur d'ailleurs.

Mais peut tre que tu parles d'un autre problme, plutt organisationel celui l, qui consiste  mal rpartir les responsabilits et  gaspiller des nergies qui pourraient tre mieux employes.

----------


## SnakemaN

> Pourquoi? On leur parle tout le temps aux ordis. "Tu vas marcher  la fin!"


T'es poli avec ton pc je trouve  ::lol::

----------


## BugFactory

Ben, j'ai censur pour respecter le code de conduite. Et aussi pour prservez votre digestion des trois prochaines annes.




> Sous-question plus difficile : *Que sera l'ingnierie logicielle en 2050* ?


On utilisera peut-tre des mthodes venues des grands dveloppements open source, avec des structures auto organises.

----------


## ulysse_31

Et na !!

----------


## suzan_

> Des PC de la taille d'un Ipod avec projection de l'ecran sur le mur....
> Qui ne reve pas de ca?  
> Peut etre pas dans 50 ans ....


Tu crois pas si bien dire!! La ralit augment arrive ! OpenCV en puissance!! Et regardez cette vido qui est simplement hallucinante : 


dans 50 ans qui sais ce qu'on pourra faire...

J'ai un petit faible pour la montre qui apparait toute seule c'est gnial!!

----------


## ulysse_31

En 2050 ?

Heu je vois des imprimantes 3d partout dans les foyers.
Et des fichiers 3d par milliers en tlchargement (plus ou moins libre) sur le net.

----------


## kuranes

Je vois un petit jihad butlrien.

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jihad_Butl%C3%A9rien

----------


## nico84

En 2050 il n'y aura plus de ptrole que pour les armes 
Les autres devront retourner () la terre pour avoir  bouffer

Ca leur laissera pas beaucoup de temps pour l'informatique !

----------


## thelvin

> En 2050 il n'y aura plus de ptrole que pour les armes 
> Les autres devront retourner () la terre pour avoir  bouffer
> 
> Ca leur laissera pas beaucoup de temps pour l'informatique !


Bah, a veut au moins dire qu' un moment l'informatique en restera  faire ce qu'elle fait dj, voire moins, mais en consommant toujours moins de ressources et en s'orientant surtout vers ce dont une famille de fermiers a besoin.

----------


## f-leb

> En 2050 ?
> 
> Heu je vois des imprimantes 3d partout dans les foyers.


j'utilise celle-l au boulot pour prototyper des pices (c'est pas moi sur la photo hein !):


Gnial ce joujou, tu fais Fichier-->Imprimer et hop une pice (ou assemblage de pices) en 3D (quelques heures plus tard). Heureusement que c'est au boulot, parce qu'au niveau consommables c'est un monstre ce truc...

Finalement c'est comme en 2D, quand tu changes les cartouches (elle fait des pices en couleurs si si), tu r-alignes les ttes en imprimant une page de test, une page 3D bien sr ::mrgreen::

----------


## BugFactory

En 2050, on utilisera toujours IE6 en entreprise.

----------


## thelvin

COBOL aussi, hein...

----------


## GanYoshi

> j'utilise celle-l au boulot pour prototyper des pices (c'est pas moi sur la photo hein !):
> 
> 
> Gnial ce joujou, tu fais Fichier-->Imprimer et hop une pice (ou assemblage de pices) en 3D (quelques heures plus tard). Heureusement que c'est au boulot, parce qu'au niveau consommables c'est un monstre ce truc...
> 
> Finalement c'est comme en 2D, quand tu changes les cartouches (elle fait des pices en couleurs si si), tu r-alignes les ttes en imprimant une page de test, une page 3D bien sr


C'est cool a, on pourra tlcharger des kits de maquette d'avion, les imprimer et les faire voler =D

----------


## loufab

En 2050 nous aurons tous un implant Wifi 10 tb/s. On recevra un flot incessant d'informations dont une majorit de publicit/spam/fishing et autres missions de tlralit dbiles. Cela nous obligera d'ailleurs tous les 3 ans de faire un reset du cerveau (un bon gros electrochoc) pour vider la mmoire, la scu ne le prendra pas en charge bien que l'implant soit fait "in utero".

Pour imprimer plus besoin d'imprimante, il suffira d'absorber un liquide pour faire immdiatement un caca 3D. Rassurez-vous la substance sera parfume et colore suivant le gout de chacun.

Au moment de mourir l'implant sera rcupr et transfr sur un nouveau n... qui automatiquement sera l'hritier des dettes de son donneur, car seule les dettes seront transmissibles.

 vivement qu'on y soit pour faire des cacas 3D parfums.

----------


## f-leb

> Pour imprimer plus besoin d'imprimante, il suffira d'absorber un liquide pour faire immdiatement un caca 3D. Rassurez-vous la substance sera parfume et colore suivant le gout de chacun.


pas du liquide, de la poudre...


tu vas la pondre comment la pice de la photo ? (avec les couleurs stp)? ::mrgreen::

----------


## loufab

:8O:  Grce au Sphincter 3D qu'on nous implantera  notre majorit... C'est pas .... inc. qui bosse sur un projet de ce genre actuellement ?

Utiliser encore de la poudre en 2050 a fera mme rire les vieux...  ::aie::

----------


## Acropole

J'ai pas tout lu donc je sais pas si ce qui suit aura t dit :
les ordinateurs seront quantiques, avec des vitesse incomparables  aujourd'hui
l'interface homme/machine physique aura disparue, elle serra remplace par des reconnaissances de mouvement : oeil, main, corps, et voix, tandis que l'interface serra projete en 3d (claviers et autres priphriques).
On peindra par exemple dans le vide sous photoshop, slectionnant les outils par le regard, et le rsultat serra affich en 3d.
A mon avis, on aura mme pas a attendre 2050 !

----------


## magicbisous-nours

> l'interface homme/machine physique aura disparue, elle serra remplace par des reconnaissances de mouvement : oeil, main, corps, et voix, tandis que l'interface serra projete en 3d (claviers et autres priphriques).
> On peindra par exemple dans le vide sous photoshop, slectionnant les outils par le regard, et le rsultat serra affich en 3d.
> A mon avis, on aura mme pas a attendre 2050 !


Comme dans l'adaptaion cinmatographique d'Iron Man quoi...

----------


## Acropole

> Comme dans l'adaptaion cinmatographique d'Iron Man quoi...


J'ai pas vu iron man.

----------


## JP CASSOU

> J'immagine bien la decouverte d'une nouvelle interface homme-machine (comme avec une wii  ) et surtout plus de disque dur, tout sur internet, meme une partie de l'os...(un peu comme dans le film (qui par contre n'est pas gnial) "the first million is always the hardest")...


En tant que topographe splo, je suis amen  descendre un ordinateur sous terre. Je tire un RJ45 entre la borne 3G et la cote -600 m pour pouvoir utiliser l'ordi de terrain ?. Et si tu perds ta connexion (et donc ton ordi s'arrte net) en plein calcul de structures par lments finis: la prochaine fois, tu reviendras aux modles rduits, la photolasticimtrie, le calcul graphique.

----------


## JP CASSOU

> que le sillicium sera rare


Le silicium SiO2 est tout simplement ... le sable de plage ou du Sahara.

----------


## Barsy

Tu aurais au moins pu attendre 2050 pour rouvrir ce fil...

----------

